# How do you drive ? - Yes or No



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

Are these manouvers familiar to anyone ?

http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/yesno.html


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

FANTASTIC! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Click on the link below the film that says Italy and Europe, that one is even funner.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

StuarTT said:


> Click on the link below the film that says Italy and Europe, that one is even funner.


You're dead right, it is *even funnier* [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Angela (Jan 18, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

lightning


----------

